# Woohoo! First GL post!



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to all Great Lakes area forum members! :cheers I know there are a lot of us in the DEE-troit area - how about youse is Chicago, Ohio, WI, In, etc.? This is the un-official "stop by & say hi" thread. :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi, Hi from my wife and I as we just got our second goat last night!


----------



## iupui1299 (Dec 9, 2004)

Indiana here! Hoping to get an 05 sometime soon! Any other Indiana peeps?


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

:cheers


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

St. Louie here~! 

Last (I want my :seeya smilie here) 

BTW: Great forum Troy almost as good as CF  j/k


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah... I need to add some smilies. :cheers


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

Plus, need to fix the arty smilie...


----------



## SnoDrgn (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheers I'm in


----------



## GTONoma (Sep 26, 2004)

In,
Northwest Ohio who frequents the Fort Wayne, IN area


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Northern WI-God's Country!
Where are you in WI SnoDragon?

David


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

arty:


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

arty: 

Just a test.




Troy Roberts said:


> arty:


----------



## Split1atom (Dec 6, 2004)

Cincinnati Ohio here! Anyone close?
Bob/Holli/Pam


----------



## philpio (Sep 22, 2004)

Schaumburg, IL reporting in.


----------



## 64vert (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm over by Grand Rapids, MI.

Rich


----------



## Luth (Sep 28, 2004)

SilverGoat said:


> Northern WI-God's Country!
> Where are you in WI SnoDragon?
> 
> David



heh, I use to live in Merrill when I was a kid. In Milwaukee now...


----------



## Jondster (Dec 28, 2004)

Grand Rapids MI here .... Yo Y'all


----------



## doogie48084 (Dec 16, 2004)

Taylor Michigan here.

Rumor has it that there will be an awesome looking goat at the International Auto Show in Detroit in the next week and a half.

http://www.naias.com/

I heard that it is decked out in Carbon fiber, has a supercharger, audio and an awesome paintjob.
I am going to be there with my camera and can't wait.


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

Waterford Mi , here, My Goat is hibernating for the next few months


----------



## Impulsive (Oct 1, 2004)

arty: 
It is a new years celebration for all of us Great LakesGoat people. Now we just need the weather to enjoy them.

Shelby Twp, reporting in. 
Oh and if it a carbon fiber goat, it might be the ones from Sema Show.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

WIKID 04 said:


> Waterford Mi , here, My Goat is hibernating for the next few months



Wiki,

Your state has by far the most plain license plates of any in the union.


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

I had 9 different plates to choose from.....I just kept it simple :cheers


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

*Home of the Buckeyes*

Columbus Ohio here. We have a few others in town I know so chime on in will ya...


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Yo Yo Sup To All In The MidWest (Except U Damn OSU Fans)!
It's P From The D!


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey From Dubuque, I O WA! :cheers 
Go HAWKS!
My Goat is also hibernating due to HUGE ice and snowstorm this week...


----------



## lgingeri (Jan 5, 2005)

*West Michigan*

I'll join the discussion from Holland, Michigan. I noticed a few posts from Grand Rapids. Have any of you ever gone to the September Pontiac show in the Kalamazoo area? I have the idea that it's at the Gilmore Museum or something. Sorry I'm not a native of Michigan so I'm not sure if I've got the name right. I'm just curious if it's worth my time going.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Near St. Loius on the IL side of the Mississip! I grew up in Palatine, IL. I'm a Purdue grad, and bought my Cosmos Purple Goat last night!


----------



## No ConeSS (Nov 19, 2004)

St. Louis area here.


----------



## catchmeifucan (Sep 12, 2004)

Indianapolis here

Go Colts!


----------



## 64vert (Dec 27, 2004)

lgingeri said:


> I'll join the discussion from Holland, Michigan. I noticed a few posts from Grand Rapids. Have any of you ever gone to the September Pontiac show in the Kalamazoo area? I have the idea that it's at the Gilmore Museum or something. Sorry I'm not a native of Michigan so I'm not sure if I've got the name right. I'm just curious if it's worth my time going.



lgingeri
Yes, it's a pretty good show. Called the "Ponchos Plus Car Show". Actually open to all cars, but Pontiacs get center stage. Lots of nice cars, (GTOs, Firebirds, full size) and a small swap meet. If I recall correctly, it was in September in 2003, but was in August this past year. Absolutely worth going to! You are correct- it is at the Gilmore Car Museum in Hickory Corners.

Rich


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

sboylan said:


> Wiki,
> 
> Your state has by far the most plain license plates of any in the union.


WTF Are U Talkin About U Dick U Can Choose From Like 20 Plates In Michigan
The Most Popular is "Great Lakes Splendor" Which Shows A Sunset With The Mackinaw Bridge In The Background... Get Ur Facts Straight.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, Michigan plates are pretty nice.


----------



## 1STIMER (Jan 7, 2005)

Flint, Michigan. Bought it late november and only got to put 550 miles on it before the first snow. Cant wait untill spring to break it out again.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> WTF Are U Talkin About U Dick U Can Choose From Like 20 Plates In Michigan
> The Most Popular is "Great Lakes Splendor" Which Shows A Sunset With The Mackinaw Bridge In The Background... Get Ur Facts Straight.



Oh, well I stand corrected P from the D. By the way, your comments about you attending U of M is quite funny given your ability to articulate no higher than that of a 5th graders education. It must be the state exemption, because in the end the university is a public school so don't try to talk it up as though you attend an Ivy League school. And for you information, I became a Wireless Consultant by starting my own business, as for education I have two degrees from Purdue University; one in Computer Engineering and the second in Electrical Engineering. Who's the bitch now?


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Ur Still The Bitch For Attending Purdue!, As For A State Test...Naw I Got in For My 3.8 GPA Average And A 1390 SAT Score...Sorry U Lose Yet Again!

I Could Have Went To An Ivy League School But I Prefer Not To be Around Stuck Up White People Like Yourself! arty:


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> I Prefer Not To be Around Stuck Up White People Like Yourself!



It's this exact modus operandi that, as a whole, has limited the black community from advancing farther in society. I truly feel sorry for you as you have a lot to learn in life.


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

Well Of Course I Have A Lot To Learn, But Dont Give me That Entire Black Community Bull****...The White Race is Slowly Diminishing So Obviously U Have A Lot To Learn....

- Holla arty:


----------



## Troy Roberts (Jul 30, 2004)

PGoldz - I am placing you in moderation until you learn to be civil to the other members. And stop the caps on the front of each word, please.


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm in Canton/Akron area of Ohio. I see we all haven't learned to play nice yet. I'd love to see a GTO gathering happen in the Great Lakes area but not if we can't get along. Anyone else out there in NE Ohio?


----------



## phantom04 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ames, IA here.

Go Cyclones!


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

twolf said:


> I'm in Canton/Akron area of Ohio. I see we all haven't learned to play nice yet. I'd love to see a GTO gathering happen in the Great Lakes area but not if we can't get along. Anyone else out there in NE Ohio?



Be sure not to hold this event in Detroit; given their "great" security measurements (see Pacers vs Pistons) the locals might take advantage and start a riot with us non-locals.


----------



## mGTO04 (Jan 2, 2005)

phantom04 said:


> Ames, IA here.
> 
> Go Cyclones!


 Dubuque, Iowa
GO HAWKS!


----------



## bomber76 (Oct 18, 2004)

phantom04 said:


> Ames, IA here.
> 
> Go Cyclones!


Same here! arty: 

Go 'Clones! :cheers


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

haha, well I guess I'll be the third to chime in from Ames, IA!

Can't wait til the weather gets nicer... we'll have to get together ya'll!


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Northern Il. check'n in About 90mi to Chicago and.. Milwaukee! Cosmos in bed till spring! :seeya:


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

sboylan said:


> Be sure not to hold this event in Detroit; given their "great" security measurements (see Pacers vs Pistons) the locals might take advantage and start a riot with us non-locals.


 hey sboylan, the pistons don't play in detroit, they play in auburn hills. i'm sick of people bashing detroit for what happened at a pistons game 30+ miles north of the D. Not saying detroit doesn't have its share of problems but one of those problems isn't security at a NBA game. What will be interesting is when we host the super bowl next year.


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*65 Gto*

Just bought a 65 GTO . Will be delivered late next week . Am really happy to see this GTO Forum . Over the past few years I have had alot of fun in the Buick forum ( www.v8buick.com ) . Am in Canton , Michigan about 20 miles out of Detroit . I think you will find not all of us from the Detroit area talk trash . I found that the most interesting thing you can talk about on car forum pages, are cars . 

Hope to meet some of you at a GTO event ,

George


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Goat666 said:


> hey sboylan, the pistons don't play in detroit, they play in auburn hills. i'm sick of people bashing detroit for what happened at a pistons game 30+ miles north of the D. Not saying detroit doesn't have its share of problems but one of those problems isn't security at a NBA game. What will be interesting is when we host the super bowl next year.


I stand corrected, I was speaking in general terms; I do apologize, I have been to Detroit and it's actually not that bad.


----------



## MidLifeinMI (Sep 27, 2004)

fwyflyr said:


> Northern Il. check'n in About 90mi to Chicago and.. Milwaukee! Cosmos in bed till spring! :seeya:


Hey Machesney Park! We used to live in Rockton, now back in Motown where we came from. How's life on 251?


----------



## nacnac (Dec 26, 2004)

anyone from the far south suburbs of chicago? Peotone


----------



## Davith (Dec 19, 2004)

*Mt. Plesant MI*

Hi, Whats up all? This is Dave I just got a 04 red GTO. Im located in Mt. Pleasant MI. I think I have the only GTO in town.....The only place I have seen others is in Lansing and Detroit.........


----------



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

Montgomery, IL checking in with the blue goat. I am originally from the south side of Chicago.....go SOX and da Bears!


----------



## tiresmoker (Feb 11, 2005)

*Hi guys*

I have a black on Black 04 w/auto in Columbus Ohio. Just around the corner there is another one just like mine! I have only seen one other on the street!


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

WIKID 04 said:


> Waterford Mi , here, My Goat is hibernating for the next few months


Another Waterford, MI guy here, a new 05 picking up the car March 2, looking for sunshine too.

Has anyone heard of goat get togethers, perhaps a large herd of goats could scare the ponies and parade down Woodward at the Woodward Dream Cruise in Detroit?


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

tponeill said:


> Has anyone heard of goat get togethers, perhaps a large herd of goats could scare the ponies and parade down Woodward at the Woodward Dream Cruise in Detroit?


Over on LS1GTO.com the great lakes board. we are going to be planning one for april or may....we had a couple last year..... but should have a few more this year.
arty:


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

I am definately in on showing up the Ponies at the Dream Cruise. "Yes" - Kip from Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## blue05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Buffalo grove Il. (north of Chicago)

Name says it all.


----------

